# farmers walk



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i heard somewhere the farmers walk wasd good to work the traps, does anyone here recommend it?

just wondered, i was thinking about doing it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is part of the WSM workout. That would almost be a total workout, the back, traps, legs and grip all get worked on that one. But to work you have to pick a heavy weight and like walk around the gym. Grab like 50 lb dumbbells and just walk till you cant hold them anymore.

Good Luck


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

sounds like a good idea i might try it. let us know how you get on robin


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Try this at the gym they will love it. Grab the 100 pound d.b. and walk as long as you can when you feel you cant go any more walk towards the entrance and drop the weights and keep on walking right out the door.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

They are doing this in the worlds strongest man show on the tv at the moment with a 150kg (330 pound) weight in each hand!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What? That would blow my back out and blow out the side of my feet when I dropped that weight on them. POW!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You could train your whole life and never get to be as strong as one of those guys. I think those guys look so good. They look like the could rip steel.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

watched the final today, it was great, tried that farmers walk, what a burn, i used 100 pound dumbells dropped the weights and though my gym was guna fall down!

what a burn on the traps though

but different things work for different people!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

what is a farmers walk?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

its an event used on the strongman comps mate. when you have a weight in each hand and you have to walk so many meters in the least amount of time or i imagine you could see who could walk the farthest too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It works the weakest link of the body. It will work the traps and grip most. I like to grab db's heavy and do shrugs with them. I used the 110 db's last workout and I was sore in my traps. I have never had sore traps in my life. I usually use 100's and my buddy dared me to use the 110's. Heavy weights stimulate muscle growth..............end of story. Just dont overtrain. The fewer the sets the better.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh i agree heavy weights howevr on shrugs i sually go light so i get better movement

but maybe should sacrifice the form for going heavy

because heavy weight equal growth

i think that is true even when you don't eat a great deal imo

but if you eat as well you are sure to gain


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Robin try them heavy and you tell me how sore you get.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

missed this post..,..

As some of you know, i am training for strongman comps. These are an excellent exercise. I add them into my back workout and use 80kg (176lb) dumbells and try to walk 50 metres with them! (Ive got to get up to 90kg (198 lb) for 50 metres for a comp later this year  !!)

dont use straps and use just chalk and then youll work your hams, traps, grip and back. your traps will BURN afterwards. good exercise to try, bit different to usual trap stuff. I would do your usual shrugs and then just do one "set" of farmers walk afterwards.

See how you go on, let me know...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice to see you post superjoolz. Man that is allot of weight. You are one big strong man.

That is good advice. I think I will try that. I am afraid I might drop one of those onto an ankle and do some damage.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

robin don't sacrifice your form just to lift extra weight I once hurt my traps/neck doing dumbell shrugs. My old gym only went up to 50kg dumbells each so I went for 50 reps with them and on the last few I was cheating a bit, turned my head slightly and hurt my neck and had to were a neck brace for a couple of days.

just add weight when you can.

I am always sore in my traps for a couple of days after. I might try some static timed dumbell holds with no straps as my gym is not very big and always a mess and I would not want to trip up.


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

What are static timed dumbell holds?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by T-man
> 
> *robin don't sacrifice your form just to lift extra weight I once hurt my traps/neck doing dumbell shrugs. My old gym only went up to 50kg dumbells each so I went for 50 reps with them and on the last few I was cheating a bit, turned my head slightly and hurt my neck and had to were a neck brace for a couple of days.*
> 
> ...





> Originally posted by vervefan
> 
> *What are static timed dumbell holds? *


Max weight and hold it in both hands.

Grab some heavy db's and see how long you can hold it. This is what makes the men from the boys. This is truely strenght training.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

then walk with them for 50 mertres that sorts the men from the boys for sure!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, it sure does! i cant do 50 metres with the 80's yet, but in the next week or so, it'll be no problem, then will move up to the 90's....


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i know it may be a stupid question to some of u, but what is a farmers walk?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Grab heavy dumbbells and walk around the gym till you cant hold the weight anymore.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

superjoolz is that 80kg's

damn i can do 40kgs i think then i am guna try 50's only tried once though

this week is the week though!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

80kgs mate!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

damn

i have never even seen 80kg dumbelss

i aim to get wuite strong by the end of this year i am chaging my routine and starting to work with higher intensity

want to gain alot of weight and i duno about maybe cutting up a bit

would love too thats why i am trying to up the intensity what do u think joolz?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

wouldnt u look a bit stupid walkin around in circles in the gym holding some dumdbells!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, but for grip strength and an overall workout they work really well. This is a common lift for the WSM. Contest and workouts, they do this.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yep indeed and it brings size, a few guys live religously and train each body [ary through static holding

so they must work


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by MatracaBergFan
> 
> *wouldnt u look a bit stupid walkin around in circles in the gym holding some dumdbells! *


Not if they were 200lb db's

Would you say something to that guy?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

people would probably stare at him and wondering what the **** is he doing walking around like that!

anyway, u don't hold 200lb dumdbells and walk around in the gym like u've gone mad do ya?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea you do. If you dont sike up before a lift then you are going to light. With strength comes size. Lifting heavy stimulates muscle growth. 8-10 reps. Basic movements. Do you need more?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

ok, i may try a farmers walk when i get the chance. so how long can u last and how far and how fast do u walk?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

i do it over 50 metres. As fast as you can coz if the weight is heavy enough,its f-ing hurt!

Seriously, for training, id say 50 metres, and a brisk walking pace.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

thats what i did today

put the weights down for a second

then picked them up and i could hardly lift them

damn good

won't be doing it again for about 2 weeks though

because i have whiplash and it hurts!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How did you get whiplash.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

car crash yesterday

guy jumped a red light and hit me

getting a rent a car tomrorow had an x ray today and got a hospital appoinment tomorrow am!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn Robin, that is jacked up. I feel for you bro. That is to bad. How do you feel now? Did the guy have insurance?


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh but he is not claiming liability

i am ok bit of a stiff neck couldn't squat properly today

can't wait til leg day next week will do it properly

if i can get to the gym!


----------

